# WGH on Tour: Cincinnati, OH; March 10/11, 2012



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just saw this advertised in the January 2012 Model Railroader Magazine. 

WGH- World's Greatest Hobby on Tour. Cincinnati, Ohio- March 10/11, 2012 10AM-6PM Saturday and 10AM-5PM Sunday

http://www.wghshow.com/

I'm planning on going. The event is going to be at the Duke Energy Center downtown. The Center is a huge venue (where the auto show and calvacade of customs is held every year, along with the Travel Sports and Boat Show)

I think my head will explode over seeing * 50,000 Square Feet * of operating Model Railroading stuff set up. :worshippy: :thumbsup:

Planning on going both days. 

Anyone planning on going to Cincinnati for a weekend in March?


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour*

Bump.

Guess the acronym didn't catch anyone's eye?

Three weeks to the show.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, it's not in my neck of the woods, so it's somewhat of a moot point.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*BIG Train show next weekend- Cincinnati, Ohio*

Anyone going? I'll be there both days. 

March 10/11, 2012

Duke Energy Center- World's Greatest Hobby on tour.

 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

:laugh:The jet is in the shop so I will not be there from North Carolina.:laugh:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I think we might go one of the days. We're up in Dayton so it isnt too far of a drive. I think GC was going to come down as well.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

We'll be coming down on Sunday. We've got some cleanup around the house to do on Saturday, so that day wont work. 

BTW, have you been to EnterTrainment Junction? It's up north of Cincinatti, kinda on the outskirts. Looks like a fun place to go but I dont know anyone who's been there. Anyways, just wonderin........


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well I may or may not be going down at the present moment. It's gonna cost me 60 dollars to drive the Excursion down and back and I have already committed 500 dollars to some trains this coming Wednesday (there will be picks for you all) So I may or may not go. I will most likely go Sunday as well. 

I have the Entertrainment Junction First Class Boarding pass for whenever I go down on my way to Kentucky so I may stop their Sunday as well. Just not sure if I will be able to right now. I will let you all know.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

We can always carpool if you want to go on Sunday. Half the drive for ya.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Worlds Greatest Hobby on Tour*



cabledawg said:


> We'll be coming down on Sunday. We've got some cleanup around the house to do on Saturday, so that day wont work.
> 
> BTW, have you been to EnterTrainment Junction? It's up north of Cincinatti, kinda on the outskirts. Looks like a fun place to go but I dont know anyone who's been there. Anyways, just wonderin........


This weekend almost didn't happen for me. The engine in my wife's car went south at the beginning of the week, so I have been making arrangements with my friend who is a mechanic to get the car engine replaced this weekend (long story, but the short version is that after 227K miles on the car- Cylinder 3 lost all compression.) Granted I have been doing all my own car repairs for 15 years- replacing an engine is not in my neck of the woods because I don't have the heavy duty tools to get the job done.

Anyways--- yes I have heard of Entertrainment Junction, just haven' been there as of yet. 

Planning to be there Saturday, after 12 Noon with my wife and son. Then on Sunday, my wife is taking our son and going with one of her girlfriends who is taking their kids to Louisville for the day to see a Nickelodeon Show. So Sunday I'l have the day (he he) to go. 

Saturday will be cool to do the family thing though


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*Future WGH events?*

Any chance there is a link or listing of what other WGH events are upcoming around the country?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Unfortunately, it doesnt look like they have any more shows this year. But that doesnt mean there arent other shows, just no more WGH ones.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Trains.com has a very good "train events" calendar ... you can search with filtered state, distance, etc. ...

http://trc.trains.com/events.aspx?page=list

They are usually pretty good about keeping this updated with a range of events ... from big shows to little club open houses, etc.

TJ


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Just got back! Wasnt too bad for our first ever train show. The kids were good for the first hour or so, then the sore fet and boredom kicked in. But we got some goodies; Mercedes got another wooden Thomas train set (well just Thomas/Percy/Topham hat/railcar) and the Mrs got a new building and some dumpsters. I would have gotten more, but our budget was $100 and 20 of that went into the tickets to get in. Plus we onl went through about half the vendors and only saw a few displays (there was a really good O scale with lots of automated stuff).

All in all, we had a good time and the kids discovered a few harsh realities of big cities Found corner of the parking garage that the bums had used to "relieve" themselves. And a homeless guy gave us directions to the Duke Energy center. Oh and the moving stairs (escalator). My daughter thought those were cool


----------



## DaveW (Mar 4, 2012)

*Good Link*

Thanks for the Link TJ!!

Looks like theres a model rail show in my own town in April....YaHooooo!


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

*WGH on tour*



cabledawg said:


> Just got back! Wasnt too bad for our first ever train show. The kids were good for the first hour or so, then the sore fet and boredom kicked in. But we got some goodies; Mercedes got another wooden Thomas train set (well just Thomas/Percy/Topham hat/railcar) and the Mrs got a new building and some dumpsters. I would have gotten more, but our budget was $100 and 20 of that went into the tickets to get in. Plus we onl went through about half the vendors and only saw a few displays (there was a really good O scale with lots of automated stuff).
> 
> All in all, we had a good time and the kids discovered a few harsh realities of big cities Found corner of the parking garage that the bums had used to "relieve" themselves. And a homeless guy gave us directions to the Duke Energy center. Oh and the moving stairs (escalator). My daughter thought those were cool


Nice! I took my wife and son on Saturday- walked around and got an idea of what was there. Went back on Sunday by myself as my wife went with her girlfriends to take the kids to a kids show in Louisville.

Bought two shells ($2); A Family Lines System engine, Santa Fe Engine,2 Rail Box Box Cars, and a Southern Box Car. I bought the shells because of how they were painted, and I have some ideas for a future engine. Plus, I got the guy's number that is local; and he is trying to sell off his stuff as he is not into it much anymore. So when I am ready- he has a few more engines that I am going to buy from him. The engines were used ($20 for the Family Lines, and $15 for the Santa Fe)... both ran great on my test track when I got home last night. About $55 overall that I spent. 

Lots of good stuff there, and if I would have had the extra cash I would have bought the Norfolk Southern in the Operation Lifesaver paint scheme, but that can wait. I also wanted to buy a small diesel switcher, but that can wait as well. 

The Thomas the Train kids ride was cool but it would have been nice to see them take the kids around two times at least...but not complaining- overall a good show. 

I have so much information now that I think my head exploded. 

Good weekend.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Yeah I agree about the Thomas ride 

Were you looking at the HO scale NS loco? I almost bought that one, but I dont have any NS stuff. I know a few folks on here love NS and someone was looking for Lifesaver themed locos/cars. We were really just looking for building kits but my wife couldnt justify $30+ on a plastic building, despite some were being sold for way less than retail or online.

Did you see the guy with the custom LEGO DD40? That was friggin awesome, but I dont think I have the patience to build something that big. He even had a detailed motor behind all the side panels. Didnt even think to get pics though


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Yeah I agree about the Thomas ride
> 
> Were you looking at the HO scale NS loco? I almost bought that one, but I dont have any NS stuff. I know a few folks on here love NS and someone was looking for Lifesaver themed locos/cars. We were really just looking for building kits but my wife couldnt justify $30+ on a plastic building, despite some were being sold for way less than retail or online.
> 
> Did you see the guy with the custom LEGO DD40? That was friggin awesome, but I dont think I have the patience to build something that big. He even had a detailed motor behind all the side panels. Didnt even think to get pics though


The Lego setups were pretty amazing. I liked the Union Pacific and Burlington Northern engines that I saw on the one lego layout. 

I think it was at the Bachmann or Athearn setup towards the front when you walked in, and they had a small track setup with one of those heavy duty machinery cars, that looks like they are carrying a huge electrical transformer...was very interesting to see that run on a track.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

hoscale37 said:


> The Lego setups were pretty amazing. I liked the Union Pacific and Burlington Northern engines that I saw on the one lego layout.
> 
> I think it was at the Bachmann or Athearn setup towards the front when you walked in, and they had a small track setup with one of those heavy duty machinery cars, that looks like they are carrying a huge electrical transformer...was very interesting to see that run on a track.


AHH! The Schnabel car! I saw that but nobody else in my family was impressed


----------

